# Essential Oils



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I use Thymol, in the form of Apiguard gel. I've been using it for two seasons, and the current mitefall (I did a sticky board test last week) is 0.8 mites/day for one colony, and 0.6/day for the other. On that basis, it's OK for routine treatments, but I'm not sure whether it would work if I was surrounded by collapsing colonies and getting flooded with mites.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------



## tworedroseman (Jan 7, 2002)

Was out of honey recently and purchased local product. Opened the jar and could smell one of the oils; Immediately tasted, and taste was there also. Down the drain with that jar. Was considering essential oils this spring, but am now undecided.


----------



## James Burke (Feb 4, 2002)

Re: Post by Tworedroseman

Are you sure that the oils were not from another source other than use in the colony? Perhaps cross contamimation from producing soap or candles in the same honey equipment? ...Just wondering. 

I've heard tales from other beekeepers that used crushed candy canes dissolved in water. They noted that they could see red syrup in the cells, but by the time supers were placed on the hives, the syrup was already consumed. But I do know that bees will move honey around and if essential oils were not removed early enough, it could result in an experience like you described. It would have been interesting to see whether or not the bees would have touched that honey...don't you think?

Jim

------------------
http://www.emeraldridgeapiary.net


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

I've used oils, for the first time on a weak hive last fall. I used it as a source of needed food for the hive and to get rid of the mites. Worked great on the mites. I haven't planned on using it in the spring or summer. Use it more for a fall feeder on weak hives. Save the spring and summer for FGMO. Has anyone tried it this way?...I would like to add the key word is WEAK. If FGMO is taking care of the mites then don't try too double up with another cure. 

Billy Bob

[This message has been edited by BILLY BOB (edited February 04, 2002).]


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Billy Bob,
I need to be pointed to a reference on the use of essential oils. From your post it seems that they are fed. i'd like to learn more.

Dickm


----------



## dharbert (Jun 13, 2002)

I am using a product called "Honey-B-Healthy" that has a couple of essential oils in it. I have just started using it but the bees seem to love it. It also makes a good sugar spray to spray when requeening. 

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

Dickm,

I must apologize. I can't remember the web sight that I first learned about essential oils. Give me a day or two and I'll have it, and how to mix it up. It did a great job on that one weak hive I had. 

Billy Bob


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Here is the web sight about essential oils. 
www.wvu.edu/~agexten/varroa/ 

Billy Bob


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Dickm says thanks to Billy Bob


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I've been mixing my own Honey-B-Healthy type formula to use in two new hives that I am getting built up for winter, and did a mite check last week. No mites found, so far, and no signs of bee disease. It is a little bit of a hassle to mix it, but the bees love it, and seem to be thriving. Coincidence? Maybe, but since I'm feeding them anyway, I figure it doesn't hurt. And it's less expensive than buying the real thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

Why Dragonfly,

Are you just going to tell us how great your Honey-B-Healthy formula is, or are you going to give us the recipe also?

Billy Bob


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Was out of honey recently and purchased local product. Opened the jar and could smell one of the oils; Immediately tasted, and taste was there also. Down the drain with that jar. Was considering essential oils this spring, but am now undecided

That is why I asked the question about feeding every couple of months. I only feed essential oils in the early spring when there are no supers on, and if I extract it, I keep all of the honey from the brood boxes separate and only feed it back to the bees.

I've had good luck and would reccomend it, although I'm hoping the 4.9mm cell size may let me skip it.

I don't see a problem with feeding in early spring or late fall when there are no supers on, but I would worry how to keep it out of the supers when they are on the hive.

I thought maybe somone has a system to accomplish that and feed every couple of months. If you do please share it.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Sure you can have the recipe, I just didn't know if anyone would be interested. 

5 cups water
2 1/2 pounds of sugar
15 drops each of spearmint and lemongrass oils
1/8 teaspoon lecithin granules

You have to dissolve the granules in very hot (almost boiling) water and let it cool prior to incorporating the oils into the mixture. The lecithin is an emulsifier and helps disperse the oils in the water mixture. This is the standard recipe according to a website article I read about using essential oils, and these are the two oils used in the HBH. I use less of the oils than the recipe calls for since I am feeding fairly heavily at this time, but for a spring or fall treatment, I will follow these measurements.


----------

